# Damn DISCUS wont let their SPAWN LIVE!



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how long it takes for Discus to learn NOT to eat their young? So frustrating seeing the red dots then watching them either disappear from the attached area or swim off just to be gobbled up!

Help/Tips Anyone?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Foster pairs, that's honestly your best bet


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have found that sometimes if you put in a third Discus (best to be a female) in the breeding tank it will make the parents guard their fry and not eat them. You could try artificially raising them but it is very time consuming and I personally never had a great survival rate.

good luck


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*thanks...*

im gona try that..but the ones i have breeding right now are red pigeon snakeskin discus...i only have that breeding pair of the same kind...i have 4 turquoise some red fijis and 2 cobalts..but i cant sex them...i cant tell whos female...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

magicboi86 said:


> im gona try that..but the ones i have breeding right now are red pigeon snakeskin discus...i only have that breeding pair of the same kind...i have 4 turquoise some red fijis and 2 cobalts..but i cant sex them...i cant tell whos female...


Really doesn't matter on the type of discus added as a third. Best to put in one that can handle it's self but not too much of a bully. the reason you want to add one more discus to the breeding tank is to cause a distraction and have a dither fish to help focus the parents. If the parents are eating them at night then first try leaving a night light on the tank. Nothing too bright, People have also tried putting netting/mesh craft stores have plastic sheets of square mesh for some craft stuff and it works great. around the spawning site so the parents can't get at the wigglers until they are free swimming.

I personally found discus to be the most difficult fish I have ever attempted.

you are almost half way there so keep up the good work and be patient.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Really doesn't matter on the type of discus added as a third. Best to put in one that can handle it's self but not too much of a bully. the reason you want to add one more discus to the breeding tank is to cause a distraction and have a dither fish to help focus the parents.


A dither fish is used to bring shy fish out of hiding. Sort of like, "hey, if they aren't getting eaten, neither will I!"

What you are recommending is a target fish, one that the parents will concentrate on defending against, or will spend time picking on.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Chris S said:


> A dither fish is used to bring shy fish out of hiding. Sort of like, "hey, if they aren't getting eaten, neither will I!"
> 
> What you are recommending is a target fish, one that the parents will concentrate on defending against, or will spend time picking on.


Yes you are correct, Target fish


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Same idea though. I use target fish now and again for breeding, sometimes with disastrous consequences...at least for the target fish  

I have found they work better for initiating spawning behaviour, rather than successful rearing.

If you are having trouble with them eating their eggs, you might want to look into your water parameters or try and evaluate the stress level of the fish. Often times eggs get eaten because the female feels she will not be able to properly rear them, so she absorbs the energy back to prepare for her next spawn.

Examples of stress might be:

1. tank is in a high traffic area
2. tankmates are overly active at night (loaches?)
3. water parameters are not appropriate - nitrates are high, pH, EC, etc. etc.
4. light timers spook fish (going on or off)
5. water changes while the clutch is there
6. no hiding places/escape
7. water flow too high (esp. with discus)

Hope this helps some.


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*ok*

Thanks guys for all the tips and ideas...

Im gona keep trying...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Are the eggs not getting past egg stage or is the problem the fry dying after they hatch? Discus can be a bit trickier because they utilize contact feeding as a means of rearing young fry. What are the parameters of your setup? (Size, temp, PH etc.)


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*ummm..*

Sometimes its at the egg stage before the 2 days are up...and sometimes its right after they fall off the rock...the discus dont realze they're eating their kids or something...i stopped feeding them the red discus pellets cause it looks similar to their eggs...


----------



## magicboi86 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Parameters...*

Setup is a 25 gallon tall...Ni 0 PH 7 Temp 88-90

Water changes 3 times a week....hard water...with softener and same temperature...


----------

